# Oakley prizm rose vs hi yellow



## Maandy (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been riding in Iridium Pink (old ones, not the VR50s) and they've been amazing but this year Japan is ridiculous. It's always extremely foggy and I can't see a thing... So I need a replacement but can't decide between Prizm Rose vs HI Yellow. Has anyone tested both of them in low light, extremely foggy conditions? Checked the Oakley website and apparently HI Yellow are supposed to be much more specialised for overcast/fog but I'm wondering if it's better to get the "less specialised" prizm rose because of the "extra contrast" from the prizm or is the whole prizm thing just a marketing thing? Guess a prizm version of HI Yellow would be perfect but they haven't made one...


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

I was at Kagura last Saturday and it was dumping and foggy just like in your pic but when I went back on Sunday it was blue bird. Anyway, back to your question, I have Pink Iridium just like you and also HI Yellow and also a pair of Smith blu sensors but I find I just can't be bothered changing lenses so I end up pretty well riding all conditions in the pink iridiums. Pretty silly of me I know, but I find the definition of that lens is good enough for me and then the path of least resistance takes over.


----------



## Maandy (Mar 21, 2014)

I personally have hard time riding anything besides easy runs, which are flat and not steep. Anything else is challenging as I can only see a flat white cover even when there are huge moguls and/or the slope suddenly goes steep...

I wanted to go with HI Yellow thinking that they have to be better since they are supposed to be exactly for those kind of conditions but now I'm not sure about the contrast...

And yeah I got some nice days in Hakuba and decent at Kagura but mostly for me this year was extremely foggy. Going Niseko again next week and don't want to have another 4 days wasted because of fog.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Mandy, I've got some HI yellows and they work great in low light and night conditions. They seem like the de facto lens for low light. I'd go with them.

Do you have any pictures of Japan?


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I got clear lenses off Amazon. Unless it is super sunny or night time that is my go to lense


----------



## Maandy (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey!

Well there were very foggy days:









Where I couldn't see crap (fog plus no contrast)

There were a bit foggy days:









When my main problem was just contrast.

There were days with no fog but also no light (guess because of the clouds?) when I had good visibility but still everything seemed simply flat because of no contrast...

If it was just fog/overcast I would go with HI Yellow but in many cases contrast is a problem for me so I'm trying to figure out are HI Yellow better for that or should I go with Prizm Rose becuase of the Prizm tech.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Your best bet is yellow.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are some cool pictures. Must be a hoot living in Japan.

Have you had some good powder days in the trees?

For the specific lens question, I'd contact Oakley.


----------



## Maandy (Mar 21, 2014)

Snow, food and girls (in that order) are the only 3 things keeping me in this country ;-) Actually this year is ridiculously hot and the snow is pretty bad (especially on the main island) but had some really good runs in Hokkaido last month (hope next week will be same)









Yes those are my knees and I have ridiculously long legs (6'4" bastard)








No one goes into the trees, silly Japanese.

Guess I'll have to ask Oakley and maybe hit a store or two. I'm really surprised, was hoping for more comparisions online of the two models.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Trees to yourself in Japan, wow. Yeah, I think Oakley will steer you right.


----------



## RedDev11 (Jan 29, 2016)

I use my Flight Deck with Prizm Sapphire Iridium lens from snowstorms to really bright sunny days and have no issues with contrast. YMMV.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Just got these, and holy crap, these lenses and goggles as a whole are just awesome.

Quick question though:

I got the Prizm Sapphire Iridium lens, how do I get people to stop using it as a mirror on the mountain?


----------



## GirlBoarder (Apr 19, 2015)

I also have the prizm sapphire iridium lens for my crowbars and I like the fact you can’t see my eyes through it haha

They are are great for everything except are a bit too dark for night riding so I was considering getting the prizm rose iridium lens but I’m not sure if that lens would be good for at night?


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

GirlBoarder said:


> I also have the prizm sapphire iridium lens for my crowbars and I like the fact you can’t see my eyes through it haha
> 
> They are are great for everything except are a bit too dark for night riding so I was considering getting the prizm rose iridium lens but I’m not sure if that lens would be good for at night?


I was skeptical about the Sapphire Prizm lens when it came to later afternoon light. I was promised "ridiculous range" with these lens by the girl at the store. It sounded like a marketing thing and she just wanted to make a sale. But I pulled the trigger and came 3pm, I was still impressed by the contrast and clarity. I mean I couldn't make out individual snowflakes, but the ground wasn't a wash and I could definitely see the bumps without much effort.

Like you, I could use these lens to tune people out. Ain't no way people can see through these lenses, haha.


----------



## GirlBoarder (Apr 19, 2015)

say chi sin lo said:


> I was skeptical about the Sapphire Prizm lens when it came to later afternoon light. I was promised "ridiculous range" with these lens by the girl at the store. It sounded like a marketing thing and she just wanted to make a sale. But I pulled the trigger and came 3pm, I was still impressed by the contrast and clarity. I mean I couldn't make out individual snowflakes, but the ground wasn't a wash and I could definitely see the bumps without much effort.
> 
> Like you, I could use these lens to tune people out. Ain't no way people can see through these lenses, haha.


Yeah the range for the lens is great! I have used them both during sunny conditions and overcast and they preform very well. Its only once it gets dark around 6 or 7 that I will have to take them off because it feels like I am wearing sunglasses at night haha but if it is still snowing I will have to keep wearing them so I’m not blinded by the snow lol


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

prizm sapphire is the new pink iridium, most useful lense I use 90% of the time. Still have HI yellow for snowstorms and nights though, where highest transmission is all that matters.


----------



## GirlBoarder (Apr 19, 2015)

redlude97 said:


> prizm sapphire is the new pink iridium, most useful lense I use 90% of the time. Still have HI yellow for snowstorms and nights though, where highest transmission is all that matters.


Is the HI Yellow lens a good choice for a night lens? Not sure if the prizm rose iridium lens would work for at night or not.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

GirlBoarder said:


> Is the HI Yellow lens a good choice for a night lens? Not sure if the prizm rose iridium lens would work for at night or not.


For night, only clear or HI yellow, which have 90% and 78% light transmission. Rose prism only allows in 21%. At night the most important factor is how much light is allowed through. HI yellow provides a bit more contrast than clear so its worth the slight drop in transmission.


----------



## joemzl (Jan 27, 2017)

Maybe I´m a bit late with my answer Maandy,
but look for "goggle test green" and you will find an answer to your question.
In low light conditions the new Prizm Hi Pink should work better than the Prizm Rose.
I suggest the HI Yellow to be the best one, but if the sun comes out suddenly ....
Prizm Pink and Rose have a much wider range of various light conditions.

Greetings from Germany
joemzl


----------

